# Blühender Bodendecker auch Bienen- und Hummelgeeignet?



## Ikulas (23. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach blühenden Bodendeckern, die nicht so hoch werden und die gerne von Bienen und Hummeln besucht werden. 
Der Bereich ist sonnig bis halbschattig. Unser Boden ist gut lehmhaltig und damit auch ein bisschen schwer. 

Ich bin bei Zwergmispeln gelandet. Hat jemand noch weitere Tipps?

Danke schon mal!

LG Beate


----------



## misudapi (23. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Beate,

spontan fallen mir __ Gänsekresse, wilder Thymian, Reiherschnabel ( den hab ich),__ Lippenmäulchen, __ Blaukissen, Vergiss-mein-nicht und __ Goldkörbchen ein. Die sind bienenfreundlich und vertagen Sonne- Halbschatten. Wie sich das mit den schweren Boden verhält, weiß ich aber nicht. Mal Tante Goo.... fragen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## rollikoi (23. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,

Zwergmispeln hab ich auch als __ Bodendecker. Leider blühen sie nur kurz verströmen dann aber einen intensiven Duft.
Habe so ungefähr die gleichen Bedingungen wie bei dir Beate. Bei mir erwies es sich als gut wüchsig und als guter Unterschlupf für Erdkröten.

LG Bernd


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Jan. 2015)

Ikulas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach blühenden Bodendeckern, die nicht so hoch werden
> 
> ...



Hi Beate,

andere Frage: was heißt bei dir nicht so hoch. eher <20cm; 20-30cm; 40-50cm. Dazu wärs auch hilfreich ob der Lehmboden in Sommer eher austrocknet (hart wird) oder das ganze Jahr eine merkliche Bodenfeuchte hält (weich bleibt)

MfG Frank


----------



## rollikoi (24. Jan. 2015)

Das mit dem sommerlichen Austrocknen des Bodens ist dann nicht mehr so wichtig denke ich denn bei mir hat der __ Bodendecker das Austrocknen sehr stark gemindert. Ein Effekt den man auch mit einer Mulchschicht erreichen kann.

LG Bernd


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Jan. 2015)

Hi Bernd,

ist schon einigermaßen wichtig, denn davon hängt ab was für Pflanzen überhaupt in Frage kommen. Feuchtigkeitsliebende __ Bodendecker kommen mit trockenen Böden genauso schlecht klar wie trockenheitsliebende mit dauerfeuchten Standorten

MfG Frank


----------



## rollikoi (24. Jan. 2015)

Da muss ich dir schon recht geben Frank, war bei meiner Antwort zu stark auf die Zwergmispeln (Cotoneaster) fixiert.

LG Bernd


----------



## jolantha (24. Jan. 2015)

Ich hab an vielen Stellen die Waldsteinie, wächst überall und ist __ immergrün 

http://www.baumschule-horstmann.de/shop/exec/product/700/121/Waldsteinie-Dreiblatt-Golderdbeere.html


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Beate,
wie verhält es sich mit der Feuchtigkeit am Standort? Frank hat meiner Meinung nach damit die wichtigsten Fragen aufgeworfen. Ich habe bei mir Cotoneaster, den ich an einigen Stellen in der Anfangszeit gesetzt habe, wieder entfernt. Er hat sich bewährt, und ist recht unempfindlich gegen längere Trockenphasen (aber ist ganz sicher keine Pflanze für Staunässe).
Mich stört am Cotoneaster die hohe Wuchsfreudigkeit. Er ist einer der __ Bodendecker, die recht gut Konkurrenten verdrängen. Damit hat man nur wenig Probleme mit Unkraut. Die Pflege einer solchen Fläche gestaltet sich vergleichsweise aufwändig, da sie einen oftmaligen Rückschnitt erfordert, und eine Begrenzung für das Wurzelwachstum. Eher krautige Bodendecker, wie schon hier recht viele genannt wurden, gefallen mir da besser. Wenn man mutig ist, kann man es auch mit __ Fingerkraut probieren. Das kriechende ist recht gut bodendeckend, und wird andererseits bereits vom Rasen in Schach gehalten. Wenn man weniger mutig ist, dann kann man ja auch Erdbeeren nehmen (da gibt es z. B. eine rosablühende Sorte in den Gartencentern).


----------



## rollikoi (25. Jan. 2015)

Ich kann nicht bestätigen das Cotoneaster pflegeintensiv ist. Es kommt auch auf die Sorte an.
Bei mir wächst seit über 10 Jahren die Sorte "Eichholz", und die Pflegemaßnahmen beschränken sich auf den zwei mal jährlichen Rückschnitt an den Beeträndern. Da sie nur 15 cm hoch wird ist auch kein Rückschnitt des Höhenwachstums nötig.

LG Bernd


----------



## troll20 (26. Jan. 2015)

Wie sieht es denn mit Zerg- bzw Bergnelken aus?

LG René


----------



## Ikulas (26. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,

erst mal danke für die reichlichen Antworten. Zur Frage des Bodens:

Die Stelle  neigt eher zum austrocknen, allerdings haben wir eine Bewässerungsanlage, die den Bereich (derzeit ist dort nich Rasen) besprüht. 
Bei den vielen Pflanzentipss muss ich mich erst mal durchlesen. Das Problem ist an der Stelle, dass wir dort auch ein paar wenige Obstbüsche gepflanz haben (Aronia, __ Johannisbeere, Jostabeere). Und die müssen abgeerntet werden. Es sollte also etwas sein, das notfalls auch begehbar ist. Ich bin bei meiner Recherche auf Verbene gestoßen. Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen ?

LG Beate


----------



## Ikulas (26. Jan. 2015)

Zur Höhe: es sollte relativ niedrig sein. Ein __ Bodendecker von bis zu 40 cm ist mir bereits zu hoch. Ich denke da eher an ca. 10 cm.

LG Beate


----------



## axel (26. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Beate

Das ist ein  immergrüner Bodendecker der Blau blüht . 

http://www.native-plants.de/Pflanzen-nach-Verwendung/Bodendecker/Blaues-Immergruen::1428.html

Ich hab das kleinblättrige Immergrün auch im Garten . Von der Wuchshöhe passt es.

An sonsten kannst Du ja mal hier schauen

http://www.gartenratgeber.net/thema/bodendecker

lg
axel


----------



## Ikulas (26. Jan. 2015)

Kenne ich beides bereits. Danke Dir Axel!

LG Beate


----------



## misudapi (26. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Beate,
wenn es begehbar sein soll, könntes du es mit englischer oder römischer Kamille versuchen. Eine von beiden blüht. Auch der kriechende Thymian wäre dann geeignet.
Ich selbst suche z.Z. begehbaren, wintergrünen, duftenen Rasenersatz für eine kleine Schattenecke. Dabei bin ich auch über dieTeppich-Verbenen gestolpert.
Sie soll nicht ganz so winterhart sein und wenn sie sich wohl fühlt, wuchern. 
Wenn es trotzdem passt, sie soll schön blühen, den ganzen Sommer lang.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Jan. 2015)

Hi Beate,

ich werfe mal Geranien (Storchschnäbel) in die Runde.
Bei mir wuchern schon seit vielen Jahren Geranium x oxonianum (Geranium endressi Hyb. - im Lexikon unter __ Storchschnabel Pyrenäenen- zu finden) überall im Garten rum. Die werden zwar 30-40cm hoch, sind aber fast unverwüstlich - wenn man drauf rumtrampelt oder der Rasenmäher drüberfährt werden Schäden sehr schnell wieder ersetzt - und sehr anspruchslos an den Boden


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Beate,
dann könnten auch Fingerkräuter (u. a. die Scheinerdbeere, wobei mir die kleinwüchsigen gelbblühenden krautigen Pflanzen am besten gefallen.) auch eine Alternative sein. Die Beschaffung könnte bei einigen Arten weniger einfach werden, da man sie recht verbreitet findet - auf dem Spielplatz, an eher trockenen Stellen, die Gräser nicht erobern können usw. usf. Dort laufen auch regelmäßig Menschen drüber. Vielleicht findest Du was auf der gemeinsamen Wiese von Schrebergärten... .


----------



## Ikulas (27. Jan. 2015)

misudapi schrieb:


> Hallo Beate,
> wenn es begehbar sein soll, könntes du es mit englischer oder römischer Kamille versuchen. Eine von beiden blüht. Auch der kriechende Thymian wäre dann geeignet.
> Ich selbst suche z.Z. begehbaren, wintergrünen, duftenen Rasenersatz für eine kleine Schattenecke. Dabei bin ich auch über dieTeppich-Verbenen gestolpert.
> Sie soll nicht ganz so winterhart sein und wenn sie sich wohl fühlt, wuchern.
> ...



römische oder engliche Kamille (ich weiß das jetzt nicht mehr so genau, jedenfalls war es die blühende Form) hatte ich bereits und die wurde von den __ Schnecken schneller gefressen, als ich gucken konnte. 
Kriechender Tymian wäre noch eine Möglichkeit. Muss mal schauen, ob der mit den Licht- und bodenverhältnisse klar käme. Wir haben einen an anderer Stelle, allerdings ist es dort sonnig, und da dümpelt er ein bisschen vor sich hin. Beghbar dürfte er aber wohl eher nicht sein???

Verbene ist so eine Art Rasenersatz. Deshalb mein Gedanke in diese Richtung. Bis zu -10 Grad soll sie aushalten. Im Rheintal gibt es zwar selten richtig kalte Winter, aber das kann schon mal in diesen Bereich kommen. Durch Abdecken soll man sie aber gut schützen können. Schön ist eben, dass sie lange blüht.  

LG Beate


----------



## Ikulas (27. Jan. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Beate,
> 
> ich werfe mal Geranien (Storchschnäbel) in die Runde.
> Bei mir wuchern schon seit vielen Jahren Geranium x oxonianum (Geranium endressi Hyb. - im Lexikon unter __ Storchschnabel Pyrenäenen- zu finden) überall im Garten rum. Die werden zwar 30-40cm hoch, sind aber fast unverwüstlich - wenn man drauf rumtrampelt oder der Rasenmäher drüberfährt werden Schäden sehr schnell wieder ersetzt - und sehr anspruchslos an den Boden



Solchen habe ich ebenfalls schon im Garten. Ja, der wächst und blüht sehr schön. Aber 30-40 cm ist mir als __ Bodendecker zu hoch. Aber mal schauen, es muss ja nicht eine einzige Pflanzenart sein. Man könnte ja eventuell kombinieren. Ich bevorzuge eh eine Vielfältigkeit in meinem Garten. Danke für den Tipp!

LG Beate


----------



## Ikulas (27. Jan. 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Beate,
> dann könnten auch Fingerkräuter (u. a. die Scheinerdbeere, wobei mir die kleinwüchsigen gelbblühenden krautigen Pflanzen am besten gefallen.) auch eine Alternative sein. Die Beschaffung könnte bei einigen Arten weniger einfach werden, da man sie recht verbreitet findet - auf dem Spielplatz, an eher trockenen Stellen, die Gräser nicht erobern können usw. usf. Dort laufen auch regelmäßig Menschen drüber. Vielleicht findest Du was auf der gemeinsamen Wiese von Schrebergärten... .



Ja, die sind wirklich sehr schön. Aber woher nehmen? Und irgendwo ausgraben ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## mickeymuc (30. Jan. 2015)

Ich würde __ Günsel zumindest mit einplanen, ist einheimisch, sehr schön und sehr beliebt bei Hummeln und Bienen. 
Auch __ Steinsame ist sehr schön und Einheimisch, neigt aber wenn es ihm gefällt zu starker Ausbreitung. Toll ist er trotzdem mit seinen blauen Blüten, und Sonne /Halbschatten ud Trockenheit verträgt er gut.


----------

